# Does the Model 3 key fob support summon?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I know the key fobs for the Model S and X support summon, but I didn't see any reference to it the product page for the Model 3 key. Can anyone who has one answer this?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

No it does not


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

TrevP said:


> No it does not


That's a bummer to hear. Wonder if they will add the capability later via a software update.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

theloneranger08 said:


> That's a bummer to hear. Wonder if they will add the capability later via a software update.


That's always a possibility, you never know


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

While my phone works reliably as a key, summon works only about 10% of the time. If I can connect it is fine but it rarely connects. Sometimes turning off Bluetooth and turning it back on will make it connect. Since my phone works reliably as a key, I don't think this is an issue with me not knowing how to use it or needing better hardware. I had hoped the key fob would support summon and work reliably. Model S and X owners say their phone is unreliable for summon but the fob works all the time. My real hope is that Tesla fixes the app. Tesla has told me it has to do with problems switching between WiFi and cellular or some such and involves weak cell or WiFi.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> While my phone works reliably as a key, summon works only about 10% of the time. If I can connect it is fine but it rarely connects.


Right. But my comments about the "Technology" was limited to Bluetooth. Unless Tesla has changed the Model 3 recently, the Summon feature uses only cellular, not Bluetooth.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> Right. But my comments about the "Technology" was limited to Bluetooth. Unless Tesla has changed the Model 3 recently, the Summon feature uses only cellular, not Bluetooth.


According to Tesla, summon uses the data link be it WiFi or cellular. They said they have problems when a device (car or phone) is where it isn't hard over one way (WiFi or cellular). In other words, my garage and driveway.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> According to Tesla, summon uses the data link be it WiFi or cellular. They said they have problems when a device (car or phone) is where it isn't hard over one way (WiFi or cellular). In other words, my garage and driveway.


WiFi isn't Bluetooth either. My comment was specifically only about Bluetooth.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

I realized lately that Summon only works on cellular. At my office, I tried several times to summon while on the office WiFi and it always gave me the error message that it could not connect to the car. As soon as disabled the WiFi and got back on cellular it worked. I’ve replicated this at my house as well with the same results.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> WiFi isn't Bluetooth either. My comment was specifically only about Bluetooth.


I understand. The thread is about the fob which I wish had summon since that is what I have trouble with.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Keep in mind that the Model 3 fob also uses Bluetooth for communication.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Keep in mind that the Model 3 fob also uses Bluetooth for communication.


Ah good to know. Well maybe they just need to change the way it works. Cellular really makes no sense to be honest...


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Well looks like I was right all along. It just required a software update


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

theloneranger08 said:


> Well looks like I was right all along. It just required a software update


Care to disclose what you were right about and what software update fixed what? I assume maybe an update now allows summon from the fob? Simply guessing looking back at your original posts. I don't have a fob, but figured it didn't have enough buttons for summon. Please clarify for us.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Care to disclose what you were right about and what software update fixed what? I assume maybe an update now allows summon from the fob? Simply guessing looking back at your original posts. I don't have a fob, but figured it didn't have enough buttons for summon. Please clarify for us.


The Key fob now supports summon. 
When I get AP and FSD activated on Saturday, there were several pop ups I had to acknowledge and one said the Key Fob will Summon (I think it said long press on the top). I wish I took a picture of it as I can now not pull it up or find anything new in the manual in the car


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> The Key fob now supports summon.
> When I get AP and FSD activated on Saturday, there were several pop ups I had to acknowledge and one said the Key Fob will Summon (I think it said long press on the top). I wish I took a picture of it as I can now not pull it up or find anything new in the manual in the car


Yup. Lol love people how people were so convinced that the technology in the fob didn't support summon. :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone with a fob in Canada know whether the fob supports summon in Canada?


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Birdman said:


> Anyone with a fob in Canada know whether the fob supports summon in Canada?


Once you have the necessary software update, why wouldn't it...?


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

theloneranger08 said:


> Once you have the necessary software update, why wouldn't it...?


Wait, so Summon now works on the Model 3 using a key fob? Do you need to be on the latest firmware? Are the steps to do it similar to Model S/X? Thanks!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> Wait, so Summon now works on the Model 3 using a key fob? Do you need to be on the latest firmware? Are the steps to do it similar to Model S/X? Thanks!


Yes, you need firmware 2019.7.11 or later for key-fob summon. For most people, that means they'll first get it in 2019.8.2.

You activate Summon with the key fob by holding the top/center button until the hazard lights blink continuously. Once that happens, you can move the car forward by pressing the front trunk button on the fob, or move it backward by pressing the rear trunk button.

For reference, here are the release notes that describe Key Fob Summon:


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Yes, you need firmware 2019.7.11 or later for key-fob summon. For most people, that means they'll first get it in 2019.8.2.
> 
> You activate Summon with the key fob by holding the top/center button until the hazard lights blink continuously. Once that happens, you can move the car forward by pressing the front trunk button on the fob, or move it backward by pressing the rear trunk button.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I assume I can stop summon by pressing any button on the key fob or pulling the door handles?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> Thank you. I assume I can stop summon by pressing any button on the key fob or pulling the door handles?


That's how it works with the Model S/X key fobs, so I'd assume the same would be true for the Model 3 fob as well.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> That's how it works with the Model S/X key fobs, so I'd assume the same would be true for the Model 3 fob as well.


Well worse case scenario I'll just lunge in front of the car


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> Well worse case scenario I'll just lunge in front of the car


With standard Summon, I've found that you can "guide" the car slightly left and right by doing just that.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Summon via the mobile app seems to rely on the LTE connection which means; don't use it in an unground parkade!! If the data connection is unreliable then so is your ability to move the car. If you are counting on the car moving so that you can get in, you may get a NASTY surprise. 

I would have thought that the mobile app would communicate directly with the car via Bluetooth, but that does not appear to be the case (I'm on 2019.8.4, so maybe this will change in the future.)

Does the FOB communicate with the car directly? (I assume it does)


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

foo said:


> Summon via the mobile app seems to rely on the LTE connection which means; don't use it in an unground parkade!! If the data connection is unreliable then so is your ability to move the car. If you are counting on the car moving so that you can get in, you may get a NASTY surprise.
> 
> I would have thought that the mobile app would communicate directly with the car via Bluetooth, but that does not appear to be the case (I'm on 2019.8.4, so maybe this will change in the future.)
> 
> Does the FOB communicate with the car directly? (I assume it does)


How positive are you that summon uses LTE? Because in the current version you pretty much have to be in BT range for it to function. Mobile app communicates with the car via LTE for some of the car's functions, such as climate control, for others it uses BT. I believe summon is via BT, like lock/unlock and opening the trunk and frunk.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Johnston said:


> How positive are you that summon uses LTE? Because in the current version you pretty much have to be in BT range for it to function. Mobile app communicates with the car via LTE for some of the car's functions, such as climate control, for others it uses BT. I believe summon is via BT, like lock/unlock and opening the trunk and frunk.


Summon does not function for me without my car having an LTE Signal (Also, WiFi doesn't count.). I can be right next to the car with the phone connected to it and it fails to connect for Summon. It works fine when I'm in areas with cellular coverage the car can use.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Summon does not function for me without my car having an LTE Signal (Also, WiFi doesn't count.). I can be right next to the car with the phone connected to it and it fails to connect for Summon. It works fine when I'm in areas with cellular coverage the car can use.


Yep... the app disconnects summon if the data connection isn't there. I think this is a MAJOR flaw... moral of the story, I'm not using summon to get in and out of tight parking spots anymore... if the data services flake on you, you won't be able to get into your car!!

Clearly the interface is there for summon to work via bluetooth, since that has to be how the FOB works... they just need to fix the app so that if the data network is down, the app can still control the vehicle.


----------

